# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  8 Oct 12 - Micro-Box&Dongle AIO V2.1.2.5 - MIXED UPDATE: ALCATEL-HUAWEI-ORANGE-SMART!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * 8 October 2012 - Micro-Box&Dongle AIO V2.1.2.5 - MIXED UPDATE: ALCATEL-HUAWEI-ORANGE-SMART!*     *Added 300 NEW ALCATEL PIDS!* 
+ 
Added DIRECT UNLOCK for:  *- HUAWEI U8350, 
- Boulder
- ORANGE BARCELONA
- SMART Nephone 501*      * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
BR
julvir

----------


## mohamed73

ALTERNATIV LINK : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

Here is the list of new PIDS added: 
  Code:
 OT-104 2AC8MX1 OT-104 2BC8MX1 OT-104 2CC8MX1 OT-104 2DC8MX1 
 Code:
 OT-104A 2AC8MX1 OT-104A 2BC8MX1 OT-104A 2CC8MX1 OT-104A 2DC8MX1 
 Code:
 OT-117 2AALBY1 OT-117 2BALBY1 OT-117 2CALBY1 OT-117 2FALBY1 
 Code:
 OT-1801 2ARLIN4 OT-1801 2BRLIN4 OT-1801 2CRLIN4 
 Code:
 OT-217 2AALZA1 OT-217 2AMSBY1 OT-217 2BALZA1 OT-217 2BMSBY1 OT-217 2CALZA1 OT-217 2CMSBY1 OT-217 2FMSBY1 OT-217 2HMSBY1 
 Code:
 OT-217D 2AALZA1 OT-217D 2AVDFJ1 OT-217D 2BALZA1 OT-217D 2BVDFJ1 OT-217D 2CALZA1 OT-217D 2CVDFJ1 
 Code:
 OT-228 2AALBY1 OT-228 2ATIBR1 OT-228 2BALBY1 OT-228 2BTIBR1 OT-228 2CALBY1 OT-228 2CTIBR1 OT-228 2DTIBR1 OT-228 2ETIBR1 OT-228 2FALBY1 OT-228 2GALBY1 
 Code:
 OT-228D 2ATIBR1 OT-228D 2BTIBR1 OT-228D 2CTIBR1 OT-228D 2DTIBR1 OT-228D 2ETIBR1 
 Code:
 OT-282 2AALCZ1 OT-282 2BALCZ1 OT-282 2CALCZ1 
 Code:
 OT-292 2AALBY1 OT-292 2AALCZ1 OT-292 2AEECL1 OT-292 2ATIIT3 OT-292 2BALBY1 OT-292 2BALCZ1 OT-292 2BEECL1 OT-292 2BTIIT3 OT-292 2CALBY1 OT-292 2CALCZ1 OT-292 2CEECL1 OT-292 2CTIIT3 OT-292 2DALBY1 OT-292 2DALCZ1 OT-292 2DEECL1 OT-292 2DTIIT3 OT-292 2EALBY1 OT-292 2EALCZ1 OT-292 2EEECL1 OT-292 2ETIIT3 
 Code:
 OT-292A 2AEECL1 OT-292A 2BEECL1 OT-292A 2CEECL1 OT-292A 2DEECL1 OT-292A 2EEECL1 
 Code:
 OT-296 2ABFPY1 OT-296 2AC9AC1 OT-296 2AC9FA1 OT-296 2ARGDO3 OT-296 2BBFPY1 OT-296 2BC9AC1 OT-296 2BC9FA1 OT-296 2BRGDO3 OT-296 2CBFPY1 OT-296 2CC9AC1 OT-296 2CC9FA1 OT-296 2CRGDO3 
 Code:
 OT-296A 2ABFPY1 OT-296A 2AC9AC1 OT-296A 2ARGDO3 OT-296A 2BBFPY1 OT-296A 2BC9AC1 OT-296A 2BRGDO3 OT-296A 2CBFPY1 OT-296A 2CC9AC1 OT-296A 2CRGDO3 
 Code:
 OT-297 2ATLNI1 OT-297 2BTLNI1 OT-297 2CTLNI1 
 Code:
 OT-297A 2ATLNI1 OT-297A 2BTLNI1 OT-297A 2CTLNI1 
 Code:
 OT-308 2AAVCO1 OT-308 2AAVGT1 OT-308 2ANRFR1 OT-308 2BAVCO1 OT-308 2BAVGT1 OT-308 2BNRFR1 OT-308 2CAVCO1 OT-308 2CAVGT1 OT-308 2CNRFR1 OT-308 2MAVCO1 OT-308 2PALUS1 OT-308 2PAVCO1 OT-308 2PAVPE1 OT-308 2PAVUY1 OT-308 2PCJUS1 OT-308 2PJOEC1 OT-308 2PL2US1 OT-308 2PMVGT1 OT-308 2PMVSV1 OT-308 2PTLMX1 OT-308 2PTLNI1 
 Code:
 OT-308A 2AAVCO1 OT-308A 2BAVCO1 OT-308A 2CAVCO1 OT-308A 2MAVCO1 OT-308A 2PALUS1 OT-308A 2PAVCO1 OT-308A 2PAVPE1 OT-308A 2PAVUY1 OT-308A 2PCJUS1 OT-308A 2PJOEC1 OT-308A 2PL2US1 OT-308A 2PMVGT1 OT-308A 2PMVSV1 OT-308A 2PTLMX1 OT-308A 2PTLNI1 
 Code:
 OT-318 2AALDZ1 OT-318 2BALDZ1 OT-318 2CALDZ1 
 Code:
 OT-318D 2AALDZ1 OT-318D 2BALDZ1 OT-318D 2CALDZ1 
 Code:
 OT-322 2DALAT1 OT-322 2NALAT1 OT-322 2NALRO1 OT-322 2NRGRO1 OT-322 2NTNHU3 OT-322 2NVRGB3 
 Code:
 OT-358 2AALEU1 OT-358 2ABGGE1 OT-358 2AMNZA1 OT-358 2BALEU1 OT-358 2BBGGE1 OT-358 2BMNZA1 OT-358 2DALEU1 OT-358 2DBGGE1 OT-358 2DMNZA1 OT-358 2EAVUY1 OT-358 2EUFMX1 OT-358 2FAVUY1 OT-358 2FUFMX1 OT-358 2GAVUY1 OT-358 2GUFMX1 OT-358 2HAVUY1 OT-358 2HUFMX1 OT-358 2IAVUY1 OT-358 2IUFMX1 
 Code:
 OT-358D 2AALEU1 OT-358D 2ABGGE1 OT-358D 2BALEU1 OT-358D 2BBGGE1 OT-358D 2DALEU1 OT-358D 2DBGGE1 
 Code:
 OT-506 2AAVUY1 OT-506 2BAVUY1 
 Code:
 OT-506A 2AAVUY1 OT-506A 2BAVUY1 
 Code:
 OT-585 2AALZA1 OT-585 2AMVSV1 OT-585 2ARGCF1 OT-585 2BALZA1 OT-585 2BMVSV1 OT-585 2BRGCF1 OT-585 2CALZA1 OT-585 2CMVSV1 OT-585 2CRGCF1 OT-585 2DALZA1 OT-585 2DMVSV1 OT-585 2DRGCF1 
 Code:
 OT-585A 2AMVSV1 OT-585A 2BMVSV1 OT-585A 2CMVSV1 OT-585A 2DMVSV1 
 Code:
 OT-585D 2ARGCF1 OT-585D 2AVDFJ1 OT-585D 2BRGCF1 OT-585D 2BVDFJ1 OT-585D 2CRGCF1 OT-585D 2CVDFJ1 OT-585D 2DRGCF1 OT-585D 2DVDFJ1 
 Code:
 OT-595 2AALZA1 OT-595 2AC6AO3 OT-595 2BALZA1 OT-595 2BC6AO3 OT-595 2CALZA1 OT-595 2CC6AO3 OT-595 2DALZA1 OT-595 2DC6AO3 
 Code:
 OT-602 2ATLMX1 OT-602 2BTLMX1 OT-602 2CTLMX1 OT-602 2DTLMX1 OT-602 2EALOM1 OT-602 2FALOM1 OT-602 2GTLMX1 OT-602 2HTLMX1 
 Code:
 OT-602A 2ATLMX1 OT-602A 2BTLMX1 OT-602A 2CTLMX1 OT-602A 2DTLMX1 OT-602A 2GTLMX1 OT-602A 2HTLMX1 
 Code:
 OT-602D 2EALOM1 OT-602D 2FALOM1 
 Code:
 OT-668 2AAVCO1 OT-668 2BAVCO1 OT-668 2CAVCO1 
 Code:
 OT-668A 2AAVCO1 OT-668A 2BAVCO1 OT-668A 2CAVCO1 
 Code:
 OT-720 2AC9AC1 OT-720 2AC9FA1 OT-720 2ACFMK1 OT-720 2AWKGT1 OT-720 2BC9AC1 OT-720 2BC9FA1 OT-720 2BCFMK1 OT-720 2BWKGT1 OT-720 2CC9AC1 OT-720 2CC9FA1 OT-720 2CCFMK1 OT-720 2CWKGT1 OT-720 2DCFMK1 OT-720 2DWKGT1 OT-720 2ECFMK1 OT-720 2EWKGT1 OT-720 2FCFMK1 OT-720 2FWKGT1 OT-720 2HCFMK1 OT-720 2HWKGT1 OT-720 2JC9AC1 OT-720 2JC9FA1 OT-720 2JCFMK1 OT-720 2JWKGT1 
 Code:
 OT-720D 2AWKGT1 OT-720D 2BWKGT1 OT-720D 2CWKGT1 OT-720D 2DWKGT1 OT-720D 2EWKGT1 OT-720D 2FWKGT1 OT-720D 2HWKGT1 OT-720D 2JWKGT1 
 Code:
 OT-810 2CSFRE1 OT-810 2DALEU2 OT-810 2EALEU2 OT-810 2FALEU2 OT-810 2GALEU2 OT-810 2GSFRE1 OT-810 2HSFRE1 OT-810 2ISFRE1 
 Code:
 OT-810D 2DALEU2 OT-810D 2EALEU2 OT-810D 2FALEU2 OT-810D 2GALEU2 
 Code:
 OT-813 2AOTFA1 OT-813 2BOTFA1 OT-813 2COTFA1 OT-813 2DOTFA1 OT-813 2EOTFA1 
 Code:
 OT-838 2AAVCO1 OT-838 2ARGAM3 OT-838 2BAVCO1 OT-838 2CAVCO1 OT-838 2DAVCO1 OT-838 2EAVCO1 
 Code:
 OT-993 2AALFR1 OT-993 2AALRO1 OT-993 2AALRU6 OT-993 2BALRO1 OT-993 2BALRU6 OT-993 2CALRU6 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

